# I love showing my boobs when I'm baked!



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure why, it just makes me feel super tingly! I've answered the door in see through tops to delivery guys, flashed on webcam and actually sat with my boobs out in front of my bf's friends while stoned.

Does anyone else have similar urges?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

you should get baked now then lol....

peace 
jester88


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> you should get baked now then lol....
> 
> peace
> jester88


Lol, I will be this weekend.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

well thats no good to us lol.

sorry for being an ass by the way
 and this is for you


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 19, 2009)

kirouki said:


> Lol, I will be this weekend.


I have to look this weekend


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you allowed to post boob pics on here?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2009)

i like your way of thinking ,cheers smoke up kirouki,keeping the world beautiful


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 19, 2009)

kirouki said:


> Are you allowed to post boob pics on here?


 yes, i've seen others (it's an 18+ sight) but I don't know weather or not they got in trouble.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

not sure but you could pm them 



i hope you can lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Does anyone know who I could pm please?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

lol i meant pm us meaning whoever you picked the pics you took lol..


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 19, 2009)

LMAO..Too funny


----------



## simple grower (Mar 19, 2009)

im in


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well where they at ??????????????????


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> lol i meant pm us meaning whoever you picked the pics you took lol..


Oh, lol!


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Well where they at ??????????????????


In my bra right now!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

kirouki said:


> Oh, lol!


lmfao 

hmm i do believe heaps of people want in on this deal lol. ao i wont even bother.... 

guess well just have to hope your phone has the internet on the weekend lol....


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok now your just teasing us


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

kirouki said:


> In my bra right now!


oh and shes got some wits about her lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

If I can find out if it's cool for me to, I'll take a pic when I'm baked this weekend and share it on here.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Mar 19, 2009)

This place is going to be packed come the weekend. I hope this site has enough bandwidth. lol


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 19, 2009)

lol. yeah!


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

im definately out of it then i hate sausage fests lol

clever way to get a post count tho  

aaah the mind of a chick.... smart fucking creatures ill give them that much lol
peace


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> im definately out of it then i hate sausage fests lol
> 
> clever way to get a post count tho
> 
> ...


Sausage fests?
LMAO!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Unsubscribed 


I hate all talk and No show


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Unsubscribed
> 
> 
> I hate all talk and No show


No patience to wait till the weekend?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

halfway there lol.

now all ya gotta do is take one more pic and pm some lucky bloke every now and then lol.

but yeah us blokes arent very patient people specially when being teased or cockblocked. lol sorry about that...

anyways forgot to say welcome to rollitup..


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> halfway there lol.
> 
> now all ya gotta do is take one more pic and pm some lucky bloke every now and then lol.
> 
> ...


Thanx hun.

Oh and how do you pm?


----------



## smokedogg63 (Mar 19, 2009)

could you saw just one and the pair this weekend?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice avatars btw

umm ya gotta get off stranger i think. shouldnt be too long now


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

smokedogg63 said:


> could you saw just one and the pair this weekend?


Saw? 
Gettin me worried there.


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> nice avatars btw
> 
> umm ya gotta get off stranger i think. shouldnt be too long now


Thank you hun.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

do you want her to send you one in the mail lol????


----------



## past times (Mar 19, 2009)

I have that same deal. I like the freedom of being without clothes while stoned. It is starting to warm up here so i have been smoking and chilling in the yard all week. Let me tell you, mess shorts, comando, on a breezy day and you might as well be naked. haha i am a dude though, so i hope i haven't been offending the neighbors


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

past times said:


> I have that same deal. I like the freedom of being without clothes while stoned. It is starting to warm up here so i have been smoking and chilling in the yard all week. Let me tell you, mess shorts, comando, on a breezy day and you might as well be naked. haha i am a dude though, so i hope i haven't been offending the neighbors


Lol, it's all good!


----------



## rossbonlay (Mar 19, 2009)

NO POINT TELLIN US!get them out for the lads!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

you cant pm yet ,, you need more posts ..30 I think


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> you cant pm yet ,, you need more posts ..30 I think


Cheers for the info!


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

I think certain people get a kick out of exibitionism. for me its the kick of turnin someone on lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

your welcome .. It may be 50 too ..Im not sure of the exact number


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

you should tru codeine kirouki! codeine and weed is the horn lol


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

well this might be one of the hottest new threads on here lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

hehe wow this thread just got a whole lot better... two cool chicks yaaay lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> you should tru codeine kirouki! codeine and weed is the horn lol


I'm just a simple girl hun, I dun even smoke tobacco! 
I'm cool with just weed for now, thanx though.


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

lol did u get my msg? ur from uk right? im from sheffield.


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> lol did u get my msg? ur from uk right? im from sheffield.


I dun think I can message yet.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> well this might be one of the hottest new threads on here lol.




I'll say it before FDD does .. 

This thread Dont Deliver .............

All talk NO SHOW


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> I'll say it before FDD does ..
> 
> This thread Dont Deliver .............
> 
> All talk NO SHOW


You really need to learn patience hun! 
Only so much I can right now.


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

to pm go to your "my rollitup" page then on the left about half way down it says send new message click it then you can pm whoever(hopefully me)lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> to pm go to your "my rollitup" page then on the left about half way down it says send new message click it then you can pm whoever(hopefully me)lol


Nope, not there. At least not yet anyways.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

wow ppl here are getting sooooooooooooo tense.

guess ya should be flattered girls lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> to pm go to your "my rollitup" page then on the left about half way down it says send new message click it then you can pm whoever(hopefully me)lol



Is it already in your hand Bro.....


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Is it already in your hand Bro.....


lololol im newly maried, i get it anytime i want and have no use for hands anymore lol.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

use guys are off chops lol.. theres always someone who taskes it too far lol








there goes anyones chance of seeing boobies lol
​


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

scroll all the way to the top of your page... under the ROLLITUP.ORG , you should see "My rollitup" click on that, and if you have any messages, it will show up there. you can also scroll down on that page to the private messages section.

ill be waiting for the pics  lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

LMAO, you guys make me chuckle!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> lololol im newly maried, i get it anytime i want and have no use for hands anymore lol.


Then why you begging this chic to PM you and show you her Boobs ...??



Does your WIFE know you are here doing this ?


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> use guys are off chops lol.. theres always someone who taskes it too far lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


desperate are we? lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> scroll all the way to the top of your page... under the ROLLITUP.ORG , you should see "My rollitup" click on that, and if you have any messages, it will show up there. you can also scroll down on that page to the private messages section.
> 
> ill be waiting for the pics  lol


The option isn't there hun.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

kirouki said:


> The option isn't there hun.


what do you see on your screen?


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

lol my wife would be the first one on here to ask for boobs lol or to "come meet my husband" lol.
also the hopefully me) lol
yea that generally is taken as a sign of sarcasm bro...


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Then why you begging this chic to PM you and show you her Boobs ...??
> 
> 
> 
> Does your WIFE know you are here doing this ?


my girl knows im here 



fukdapolice said:


> desperate are we? lol


nah not really i never really expect to see some boobies. im here cos its fun lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> lol my wife would be the first one on here to ask for boobs lol or to "come meet my husband" lol.
> also the hopefully me) lol
> yea that generally is taken as a sign of sarcasm bro...


So you guys are swingers ? or your wife is Bi..?

China Cat is my Fiance .. she is on here .. Why not get your wife to sign up and let her speak for herself,, cause I dont think she would aprove of you and another chick PMing behind her back.. I call Bullshit ..


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

fuck it.....who wants to see my cock lol


----------



## parttimer (Mar 19, 2009)

Its gonna be man boobs isnt it?


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

She is bi, no swinging, no "experiences" in that "lifestyle" at all. but yea she likes girls.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> fuck it.....who wants to see my cock lol


wow now where whipping out the big guns lol
now theres two ppl takin it too far lol.. easy luv...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

*Well I never.................................... 

LOL..
*


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

For all of you who really are expecting to see something on here though, you probably wont, its to big a liability for rui. What happens if she isnt 18 and now rui has to deal with all kinds of shit lol i wouldnt get your hopes up. If you need boobs that bad google has got plenty lol.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> She is bi, no swinging, no "experiences" in that "lifestyle" at all. but yea she likes girls.


So does she bring home girls for you too? or does she just get with them and you have to watch? or do you join in too?


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

lol i once went into the toilet in my local with a bag of coke and it ripped down the side so i had it all (it was an eighth lol). When i got out i had an awesome compulsion so i went from table to table showing all the old dears my dick! lol. good times.


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> For all of you who really are expecting to see something on here though, you probably wont, its to big a liability for rui. What happens if she isnt 18 and now rui has to deal with all kinds of shit lol i wouldnt get your hopes up. If you need boobs that bad google has got plenty lol.


theres a dif thread showing boobs & vagina... mods posted in that thread, no problems, and its still open.

so... lets see some pothead breasts!


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

No... the only experience we have ever had like that is with 2 of her girlfriends(different time each), and it was just playing around nothing really hardcore.


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

fukdapolice said:


> theres a dif thread showing boobs & vagina... mods posted in that thread, no problems, and its still open.
> 
> so... lets see some pothead breasts!


well i guess i stand corrected lol


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

actually noone would be liable 

she waved all rights by signing up.. plus that would mean she had to lie to sighn up... meaning nobody at fault but her.... ummm i seen the avatar load up she looked over i8..


*by the way good thing you covered your face luv.. not sayin you were ugly not at all  just its a weed forum after all..

oh and like i said pms would definately pass there private messages lol.


*


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's the best I have with me now but will put new pic up when I'm high.


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> No... the only experience we have ever had like that is with 2 of her girlfriends(different time each), and it was just playing around nothing really hardcore.


 So then she really aint Bi .. Did she ever go down on a chic?
Or let a chic do her ? if not a kiss is just a kiss ... 

But Back to the issue at hand .. I know for a FACT my girl would be pissed to all levels if I was PMing with another chic and she was sending me naked pictures .. So If your girl is ok with it . Then Cool for you .. Im glad mine Loves me so much that it would Bother her .. Wanna take odds on how long your marriage will last ?


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

bet ur horny as now ya little exhibitionist!!! lol so how old r u?


----------



## fukdapolice (Mar 19, 2009)

hey kirouki, you might want to check out my thread "Females horny when high"


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

kirouki said:


> Here's the best I have with me now but will put new pic up when I'm high.


woohoooooo


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Dr ..+ rep.. Im messing with you ..Check your rep box ..


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

wait a minute theres no nipples


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> Dr ..+ rep.. Im messing with you ..Check your rep box ..


lol i was gona say WTH do you wanna know so much bout my damn sex life? i said im not swingin with anyone including you lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> lol i was gona say WTH do you wanna know so much bout my damn sex life? i said im not swingin with anyone including you lol


 Welcome To roll it Up...


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

im surprised ppl aint started showin ex gfs boobs lol. i got about a million exes with pics lol


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

But yea it was goin down and what not, not just kissing lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> im surprised ppl aint started showin ex gfs boobs lol. i got about a million exes with pics lol


 A million ex's Thats 2 million BOOBS ..OR two million BALLS ..


----------



## Arrid (Mar 19, 2009)

Boobies, on my riu? :O

I do believe there is a rule about porno on here but you could always pm people. 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/116389-forum-help-thread.html

Post number #11 tells you how to send a PM.

Lookin' forward to the weekend 

by the way, nice to see another UK grower on here!


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

lol yh i was a man-whore! lol. i would post but il probably be kicked off. plus i'd only post the bitches lol.im not a nasty bastard.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> well i guess i stand corrected lol



*No need to stand.... we'll sit over here... don't forget the rolling papers...*


korvette1977 said:


> Welcome To roll it Up...


*You's been punked by RIU's resident dawg.................. *


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

Where abouts in uk(regionally) are you guys all my family is over in Nottingham. Im in US though


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

oh yeah i better answer her question too... yeah i take my shirt off when im stoned lol. 
but thats generally cos its hot lol.

but yeah i guess thats kinda different cos im a dude and well heaps of us walk around with no shirt on..


----------



## Arrid (Mar 19, 2009)

Drgreenz said:


> Where abouts in uk(regionally) are you guys all my family is over in Nottingham. Im in US though


South east.

It's a shithole.


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

yorkshire.its ok i spose......

ok, So who wants boobies??!!??


----------



## funkmaster (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> I think certain people get a kick out of exibitionism. for me its the kick of turnin someone on lol


Same here I just love watching people get worked up over my body!


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

lol lol lol


----------



## Drgreenz (Mar 19, 2009)

Arrid said:


> South east.
> 
> It's a shithole.


Yea when i was there it seemed like out west and up north are nice but southeast(W sussex up to herts or essex county) did look kind of dirty lol.


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

"Same here I just love watching people get worked up over my body!  "

lol its just like a kick, its power really i spose. One of my exes was like that n thats why we split up....She was so fuckin hot but she just wasnt satisfied by normal sex alone, she had to have guys pervin on her basically. It all ended when i found out she had been doing it since 12 and had basically peadophiles in her msn contacts.....Thats toooooo far! lol.

Still she was hot and DIRTY!!!! lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> bet ur horny as now ya little exhibitionist!!! lol so how old r u?


26




fukdapolice said:


> hey kirouki, you might want to check out my thread "Females horny when high"


Will do.


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

Arrid said:


> Boobies, on my riu? :O
> 
> I do believe there is a rule about porno on here but you could always pm people.
> 
> ...


I don't get that option, here's what it looks like to me.


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

hope this dont offend, you look like a bit of a chav bird lol. its not a bad thing....Iv always had a bit of a penchant lol


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> hope this dont offend, you look like a bit of a chav bird lol. its not a bad thing....Iv always had a bit of a penchant lol


Nope, def not!!!


----------



## MuaySmoke (Mar 19, 2009)

This is an interesting thread! Welcome to the site kirouki! Nice pic you posted up there. Glad to see that you're so comfortable with yourself - that's hot.

Are you a bong, joint, or vap type of girl?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> hope this dont offend, you look like a bit of a chav bird lol. its not a bad thing....Iv always had a bit of a penchant lol


a what????


----------



## MuaySmoke (Mar 19, 2009)

What's a chav bird?


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

lol its just the hat i spose. So what kinda music u into? just helps me get a measure of a person...x


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

MuaySmoke said:


> This is an interesting thread! Welcome to the site kirouki! Nice pic you posted up there. Glad to see that you're so comfortable with yourself - that's hot.
> 
> Are you a bong, joint, or vap type of girl?


Joints mostly but I do like bongs when I have the time to get mashed up! 



littlewhitewhore said:


> lol its just the hat i spose. So what kinda music u into? just helps me get a measure of a person...x


I like most music, Hvy-Mtl, canto-pop, rock, rap, etc


----------



## littlewhitewhore (Mar 19, 2009)

This is a Chav bird.....No offence like....lol

BTW- not one of my exes lol! This is lady Soveriegn


----------



## kirouki (Mar 19, 2009)

littlewhitewhore said:


> This is a Chav bird.....No offence like....lol
> 
> BTW- not one of my exes lol! This is lady Soveriegn


Nothing like me!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 19, 2009)

you all are pathetic. 




"Be Appropriate!
There may be places where explicit, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behavior is appropriate however Rollitup is not one of those places. Posts containing explicit, obscene or vulgar language will be removed. Similarly, posts that solicit or offer explicit or X-rated GIFs, JPEGs or similar content files will be deleted without notice! Links to Websites with adult content/images anywhere on the site will be removed. Simply put, we do not wish to be seen as supporting any site that contains adult content - adult content being defined as any material that you would not feel comfortable showing to your spouse, your teenagers, or your boss and co-workers. This represents our values and our desire to appeal to the widest possible audience not to mention keeping clear of any restrictions that our present or future advertisers might have regarding acceptable content."






closed


----------

